# Vaginal pain?



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

I'm sorry if people may be offended by this, but I do not suffer from Fibromyalgia. ALthough I do suffer from chronic constipation. Anyway, I have a condition known as vulvodynia. I read that many women with Fibro also suffer from unexplained pain in their vagina, or outside of their vagina. I am currently seeking physical therapy for this neuralgia, but am desperate to find some answers. The pain is excruciating, and feels like burning, acheing, rawness, etc. Please respond if you klnow what I am talking about.LALA


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Lala,I'm so sorry to hear about all your pain. I cannot relate from a personal stance but I did go out on the Net and through the search engine at Altavista.com I found the following websites which may be of some help to you.My best wishes and I hope you find some relief from this soon.calida http://www.vulvodynia.com/research.htm http://www.med.umich.edu/fp/grants/reed/vu...vulvodynia.html http://www.nva.org/ http://asia.yahoo.com/health/diseases_and_...ons/vulvodynia/ http://www.pelvicpain.org/html/resources.html


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lala, How horrible to have something like this. I don't know much about it, only what I've learned from a symptom chart about Fibromyalgia in a book that was called something like "What Your Doctor May Not Have Told You About Fibromyalgia". At least I think that's what it was called. Found it in the Library. I do hope you find some answers and relief---more like a cure.Good luck.Karen


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I am so pleased to hear I am not going mad. I have been getting pains in my lower stomach where the vaginal muscles are. It is sort of like a stitch I suppose. I am due for another smear this week and was hoping they wern't going to find cancer. You have really eased my mind.Thanks so muchBrooke


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

LALA, I've talked with you before. (I've had a lot of ovary/pelvic pain -- burning, soreness -- so perhaps my type of pain is similar, though in a different location. The pain is temporarily gone since, I believe, I took a few days of painkillers following lap. surgery.) I hope you find some long-lasting relief.


----------

